
Ask HN: How would you pass on all of your digital files when you pass? - qrbLPHiKpiux
Serious. We all have a lot of digital files that I&#x27;m sure would liked to be passed on to children, someone else. How would you do this? Keeping everything under your control, encrypted - until the end?
======
vertoc
There's Google's Inactive Account Manager:
[https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/3036546?hl=en](https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/3036546?hl=en)

If you use Google Drive frequently, it might be a good option

------
LinuxBender
Multiple copies, encrypted on USB, in a safety deposit box. Probate lawyers
will provide the decryption passphrase and death certificate, which is
required for the bank.

